# aspirin regimen



## stickarts (May 12, 2007)

My doctor is recommending that I take a baby aspirin evey other day.
My dad had a heart attack in his mid 50's and since its in the family the doc thinks its not a bad idea to take this as a preventive measure to reduce risk of blood clotting.
My cholesterol and blood pressure are both normal.

Anyone else here take aspirin routinely and have you had any problems with it?

Thoughts?


----------



## jks9199 (May 12, 2007)

stickarts said:


> My doctor is recommending that I take a baby aspirin evey other day.
> My dad had a heart attack in his mid 50's and since its in the family the doc thinks its not a bad idea to take this as a preventive measure to reduce risk of blood clotting.
> My cholesterol and blood pressure are both normal.
> 
> ...


If your doctor is recommending it... why go to a bunch of people on the internet to second guess him?  I can't see the minimal dosing here as being problematic, especially on a doctor's guidance.

If you're not sure about the doc's advice, I'd suggest you consult with another doctor who can review your medical history and assess your health and advise you.


----------



## exile (May 12, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> If your doctor is recommending it... why go to a bunch of people on the internet to second guess him?  I can't see the minimal dosing here as being problematic, especially on a doctor's guidance.
> 
> If you're not sure about the doc's advice, I'd suggest you consult with another doctor who can review your medical history and assess your health and advise you.



Good point, jks. 

As a side note, I've been taking low-dosage asperin on a daily basis for about 10 years uninterruptedly, just as another precaution. It has never bothered me in any way to do that. If you have to have surgery, or even dental work, it's a good idea to tell whoever's doing the procedure in question that you're taking asperin, because you'll almost certainly bleed more heavily than somone who's not taking asperin in response to any incision or abrasion of tissue, and they need to know that.

Regular doses of asperin, even low dosages, can have a lousy effect on some people's stomach. And it may well be hard to predict whether you'll be one of them. As jks suggests, get a second opinion of you feel you need one, and if you're given another green light, you might as well go ahead; but be sure tell your MD about any unusual symptoms or discomfort that seems to follow your starting that regimen.


----------



## stickarts (May 13, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> If your doctor is recommending it... why go to a bunch of people on the internet to second guess him? I can't see the minimal dosing here as being problematic, especially on a doctor's guidance.
> 
> If you're not sure about the doc's advice, I'd suggest you consult with another doctor who can review your medical history and assess your health and advise you.


 
Thanks for the response!

I am not asking for a diagnosis!  I like hearing from those that actually have experience taking it themselves. I have checked with several doctors and half say I should and half say i shouldn't. I will most likely decide to start taking it however I like to hear from many others that have tried it. I have actually gotten great feedback from others in the past about other similar decisions that I have made and i have found it to be helpful. I am not fond of drugs or medicine but it helps to hear from others that have taken it and done ok. I am drug phobic!  

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## stickarts (May 13, 2007)

exile said:


> Good point, jks.
> 
> As a side note, I've been taking low-dosage asperin on a daily basis for about 10 years uninterruptedly, just as another precaution. It has never bothered me in any way to do that. If you have to have surgery, or even dental work, it's a good idea to tell whoever's doing the procedure in question that you're taking asperin, because you'll almost certainly bleed more heavily than somone who's not taking asperin in response to any incision or abrasion of tissue, and they need to know that.
> 
> Regular doses of asperin, even low dosages, can have a lousy effect on some people's stomach. And it may well be hard to predict whether you'll be one of them. As jks suggests, get a second opinion of you feel you need one, and if you're given another green light, you might as well go ahead; but be sure tell your MD about any unusual symptoms or discomfort that seems to follow your starting that regimen.


 
Thank you!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (May 13, 2007)

My great grandmother used to take asprin as a "Cure all" decades ago. It was "good for what ails ya" in her opinion. She made it to 95 so she must have been onto something.


----------



## K31 (May 13, 2007)

My doctor wanted me to start taking a baby asprin a day and I've been doing it for about a year now. No ill effects but then again I was taking massive doses of Ibuprofen for arthritis pain for a long time without too much difficulty. Always take asprin or NSAIDs with food.

Also, don't mix Ibuprofen, asprin, and acetametaphen. Wait at least 4 hours after taking the baby asprin to take any other NSAID. I always have to tell the nurse at this one doctors office who tries to give me Tylenol not to when I get an IV.


----------



## mrhnau (May 13, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> My great grandmother used to take asprin as a "Cure all" decades ago. It was "good for what ails ya" in her opinion. She made it to 95 so she must have been onto something.


antecdotes are not always the way to go... I've known people to smoke and live into their ninties. does not mean I'm going to be starting 

jks and exile are right... sounds like you have decided to do it, so keep us posted  good luck!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 13, 2007)

stickarts said:


> My doctor is recommending that I take a baby aspirin evey other day.
> My dad had a heart attack in his mid 50's and since its in the family the doc thinks its not a bad idea to take this as a preventive measure to reduce risk of blood clotting.
> My cholesterol and blood pressure are both normal.
> 
> ...



It's been recommended to me by my doc, but I don't take it because I take other supplements and don't want to thin the blood too much. The only possible side effect I have heard of is tinnitis.


----------



## stickarts (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!
I have pretty much decided to take it. I think the potential benefits outweigh the potential risk in my case. I will just stop taking it if I don't like it or have side effects.
I just HATE taking drugs!  

Thanks again to everyone that posted. Every one made some good points.


----------



## Shuto (May 14, 2007)

link

It apparently helps prevent bowel cancer as well.  


Oxford University researchers said taking a dose of 300mg a day for five years offered the protection. Long-term aspirin use is generally not backed because of the risk of stomach problems, but the team said it could benefit those at high-risk of cancer.


----------

